# Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Ich bräuchte ne Empfehlung wo ich anfange mit aufrüsten.
Mein System:
i7 4770K 3,9GHz, Dark Rock 3(1xFAN); 16GB RAM 1866MHz; GTX980TiStrixOC; 1000WHXi; MAXIMUS VII RANGER; 120GB SSD, 3TB HDD, 1TB HDD, 1TB extern; Win10Pro; Silent Base 800(mit Window);
Maus: Roccat Tyon;Tastatur: Roccat ISKUFX; Bildschirm: Asus ROG PG278Q, Acer  S242HLCBID; Tastatur: Roccat Isku FX; Headset: Sennheiser PC 360; Webcam: C920; XBOX Controller; Rode Podcaster; 

Werde es Aufrüsten mit
-Asus X99-Deluxe/U3.1 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
-Intel Core i7 5930K
-32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200

Da das über 1k € kostet bevor ich das alles kaufe (denn die Dinge einzeln zu kaufen ist Blödsinn), hab ich drei Möglichkeiten:
1.  Noch eine GTX980TiStrixOC  für SLI (700€)
-45€ Payback
Warum SLI? 
-High End
-2K Bildschirm, muss immer alles auf ULTRA
Bitte Nachteile, Gegensprüche!

2. Bleibt auch ungefähr im Preisrahmen von 700€
-neues HeadSet PC363D
-Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX Komplett-Wasserkühlung (für den jetztigen i7-4770K und später für den  i7 5930K)
-evtl. neuen Gaming Stuhl (Maxnomic, DXRacer)

3. Alles modular Wasserkühlen wobei ich dann wieder ein neues Gehäuse kaufen müsste
-alle Komponenten für eine modulare WaKü



Bitte keine Kommentare von wegen  "Der PC ist schon gut genug"!
Bin offen für sonstige Möglichkeiten!


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Na ich hoffe Du spielst kein Ark.
Das funktioniert nicht mit SLI und schafft keine 30 FPS in Epic mit einer 800€ Graka.

http://abload.de/img/shootergame_2015_12_15pjkr.jpg

Verabschiede Dich vom SLI Gedanken und von alles Ultra. Du wirst immer was finden an dem Du scheiterst je mehr Superlativen Du benutzt.

Schau Dir als erstes Deine Software an. Die bestimmt was Du an Hardware brauchst. Nicht wir oder unsere Meinung.

OSD vom Afterburner beim Zocken abschneiden.
Graka immer voll ausgelastet: Neue Graka.
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: Schnellere CPU. Die Anzahl der Kerne ist auch abhängig von der Software. Mehr Kerne bedeutet nicht mehr Power.

Kann man sehen.
http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_08_16_f0x7d.jpg

Erkennst Du es? 4.4Ghz 5960X, aber es läuft nur ein Kern und dadurch hab ich 30 FPS wenn genug Einheiten unterwegs sind.
Das Game unterstützt auch kein SLI und im CPU Limit skaliert SLI auch nicht.


----------



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Ich dachte Ark unterstützt SLI 
Wie hätten die sonst diese "flüssigen" Trailer machen können.
Das Spiel schaffe ich auf keinen Fall auf Epic mit 60 FPS, irgendwas stimmt mit der Engine da nicht.
Du meinst, kein SLI sondern lieber TitanX?


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Ne Titan X würde ich nicht empfehlen, lieber eine 980Ti
Im SLI flackern die Feuer bei Ark. Dann lieber ohne.


----------



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Aber es würde gehen, im SLI laufen zu lassen.
Ich würde das Spiel nämlich gerne mal auf Epic mit 60 FPS spielen 

Bisher funktioniert alles super mit dem System, alles läuft auf Ultra(außer Ark)!
Nur ich wüsste gerne mit welcher Aufrüstoption ich anfange.


----------



## DaXXes (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

@HisN Mit welchem Tool kann man eigentlich die Auslastung des Systems ins laufende Spiel einblenden lassen, so wie auf deinem Bild?


----------



## the_swiss (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*



DaXXes schrieb:


> @HisN Mit welchem Tool kann man eigentlich die Auslastung des Systems ins laufende Spiel einblenden lassen, so wie auf deinem Bild?



MSI Afterburner + mitgelieferten RivaTuner 

Das einzige, was ich wirklich sinnvoll finden würde, wäre eine Custom-WaKü.

SLI nur, wenn du Geld sinnlos verbraten willst, da SLI zu 90% nicht gut skaliert, wenn überhaupt nutzbar.

Und Zubehör geht immer, auch für Audio kannst du mehr als 1k€ ausgeben.

Bitte was ist bei dir 2k @ TE?


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.
Da ist ein Howto. Ist der Afterburner.

@TE 
Schalte auf Epic, schau die FPS an, wenn Du mit einer Karte keine 30 erreichst, dann mit zweien keine 60, is nicht so schwer. Dafür gibt es dann die SLI Probleme. Ark läuft nur im SLI wenn Du Dir die SLI Bits ergoogelst und dann auch nur mit Bildfehler. Also genau das was man haben will.


----------



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Was meinst du mit TE?
Modulare WaKü, aber dann für SLI?


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Threadersteller. Dich.


----------



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Ja tut mir leid, bin noch nicht lange hier!


----------



## Joni2407 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Eine Auflösung von 2560x1440, das braucht mehr Leistung als FULLHD.


----------



## the_swiss (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*



Joni2407 schrieb:


> Eine Auflösung von 2560x1440, das braucht mehr Leistung als FULLHD.



Ja, da übern Daumen die doppelte Pixelmenge berechnet werden musst. Das schlägt sich zwar nicht in halben Frameraten wieder, kostet aber doch einiges. Hier auf PCGH kannst du bei den Benchmarks unten die Auflösung auswählen, und dann vergleichen. Oder du nutzt DSR, über den Treiber.

Eine WaKü kannst du auch ohne SLI machen, mit den geeigneten Lüftern, einem guten Gehäuse und viel Radiatorplatz (stark vereinfacht!) kannst du dein System aber auf Silent bringen. Für ein SLI ist eine WaKü schon fast Pflicht, obwohl es einige komische Vögel gibt (einer hier hat mal "probiert", 4 R9 290X Matrix unter Luft im CF laufen zu lassen).


----------



## BleckHall (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

@TE: würde dir den Core i5-6600K empfehlen der reicht voll und ganz aus wenn du nicht unbedingt videos sprich Lets plays oder sonst was in after effects oder sonstigem rendern möchtest.

Und zu einem anderen RAM würde ich auch tendieren da er nicht von deinem i7 weder noch von dem i5 unterstütz wird max. wird unterstützt DDR4 2133 daher nimm lieber den G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133 Kit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Wie wäre es neben dem Rechner deine Peripherie aufzurüsten? Sehe viel zu viele Leute die eine 300€+ GPU und CPU an einem 100€ Monitor betreiben und dazu Logitech Tröten für 40€. Nahfeldmonitore, neue mechanische Tastatur, besseres Mauspad und Maus können auch zum einem signifikanten besseren Spielgefühl beitragen.


----------



## Joni2407 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Dazu habe ich auch schon eine Frage gestellt, mit der Frequenz, es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es egal ist, die CPU wird die Taktfrequenz unterstützen!


----------



## Joni2407 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Habe alles oben stehen, wüsste nicht was ich da verbessern würde  ich mag mein Setup so wie es ist.


----------



## Joni2407 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Ich wäre ja für SLI nur da soll es ja Mikroruckler usw. geben, könntest du es empfehlen, jetzt so mit deinen Erfahrungen bzw. was du schon darüber gehört hast?
Ach btw die Graka hat nen richtig fetten Kühler und 3 Lüfter  müsste doch ohne WaKü gehen :/


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*



Joni2407 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für SLI nur da soll es ja Mikroruckler usw. geben, könntest du es empfehlen, jetzt so mit deinen Erfahrungen bzw. was du schon darüber gehört hast?
> Ach btw die Graka hat nen richtig fetten Kühler und 3 Lüfter  müsste doch ohne WaKü gehen :/



Bitte das nächste mal die Edit-Funktion benutzen, die Moderation hier sieht Doppelt- und Dreifachposts nicht so gerne.

Auf einem Z170 läuft natürlich schnellerer RAM als 2133, 2133 ist nur von Intel garantiert. Laut der8auer (Extremübertakter hier im Forum) hätten bis jetzt alle seine Skylake-i5 und -i7 3000er geschafft.

Ich hab mich nicht so richtig mit SLI auseinandergesetzt, da für mich nicht lohnenswert. Als Schüler habe ich nicht so viel Geld, und wenn ich mehr Leistung als meine jetzige 380 brauchen würde, würde ich zur 390 oder zur 980ti greifen.

Aber man hört ja doch einiges. Jeder bemerkt die MR unterschiedlich, für die einen sind sie absolut nervig, für den anderen sind sie nicht sichtbar. Vielleicht kannst du mal auf Youtube vergleichen, da gibt es einige Videos zur SLI-/CF (CrossFire, das AMD-Pendant)-Thematik. Vielleicht hast du auch sonst mal die Möglichkeit, sich ein SLI-System anzuschauen.

Der richtig fette Kühler ist eben das Problem, wenn du dann zwei von denen im Gehäuse hast. Zwischen den Karten ist dann recht wenig Platz. Die Asus 980ti Strix hat einen Dual-Slot-Kühler, belegt also den Slot unter der Karte auch noch. Auf deinem Maximus VII Ranger hast du dann noch knapp einen Slot zwischen der oberen und der unteren Karte. Zwischen den beiden Karten zirkuliert die Luft kaum noch, die obere hat kaum eine Wärmeabfuhr und die untere wird dadurch auch erwärmt. Auch die untere Karte hat nicht so richtig viel Platz, da liegen noch etwa zwei Slots (im SB 800) zum NT hin. Dadurch werden die Karten deutlich wärmer, und damit auch deutlich lauter, egal wie gut der Kühler ist. Deswegen wird SLI auch (unter Luft) allerhöchstens mit Referenzkühlern gemacht, da diese durch ihren Radiallüfter die Luft direkt nach aussen drücken, und nicht nur im Gehäuse verwirbeln. Da die Referenzkarten immer etwas schlechter kühlen als die Custom-Karten und auch oft eine eingeschränktere Spannungsversorgung, werden diese nicht empfohlen. Im SLI sind die Referenzkarten aber deutlich besser als jeder Customkühler.

Dazu lassen sich die Nachteile eines SLIs aufzählen:
- doppelter Stromverbrauch, doppelte NT-Kapazität benötigt
- lauter
- die Karten werden wärmer -> weniger OC möglich
- fehlende Treiberprofile (in den meisten Indies, aber auch in einigen AAA-Titeln (Batman: Arkham Knight, Just Cause 3, um nur einige zu nennen)
- schlechte Skalierung (keine doppelte Leistung, sondern maximal ca. 60% Mehrleistung - wenn es gut skaliert, sonst noch weniger
- Mikroruckler
- teilweise Anzeigefehler beim SLI-Betrieb, wie Flimmern o.ä.

Ich hoffe, das nVidia und AMD gute VR-SDKs bereitstellen, so dass aus zwei Nischenprodukten ein Mainstream-fähiges Produkt wird. Für VR, bei dem ja zwei Monitore vorhanden sind, wären zwei Grafikkarten "einfach" zum programmieren - jede berechnet das Bild für ein Auge. Aber dafür müssen die GraKa-Hersteller und die Entwickler bereit sein, für VR zu entwickeln.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das AFR (Alternate Frame Rendering) endlich in den Ruhestand zu schicken, da dadurch die MR entstehen. Stattdessen sollte man die Grafikkarten zusammenschalten, dass beide eine Hälfte berechnen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten und Ideen gibt es, nur hat sie noch niemand umgesetzt. Wenn SLI und CrossFire so bleiben, wie sie heute sind, werden sie immer ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.

Ich würde das Geld lieber sparen, und mir bei Release (dürfte nach meiner Glaskugel noch mindestens 1,5 Jahre dauern) die GP200-Karte (also den Big-Chip) holen - entweder als Titan Y oder wenn du Geduld hast als 1080ti.
Oder du investierst in eine Soundkarte und ein schönes Headset. Oder in einen neuen Monitor. Oder in eine Custom-WaKü.

Viele Möglichkeiten, für mich wären da viele schöner als ein SLI.


----------



## Joni2407 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Danke, habe mich soeben gegen SLI entschieden, wenn du sagst es ist noch nicht ausgereift...

Dann upgrade ich halt meine Kühlung, CPU, MB, etc. und bei den Grafikkarten hole ich mir dann halt die neuste GPU.
Mich lässt es aber nicht in Ruhe, dass ich doch die GPU Power erhöhen könnte, sollte man es sich überlegen eine Graka zu übertakten?(natürlich nur mit richtiger Kühlung)


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Hehe, eine Technik die nach 10 Jahren noch nicht ausgereift ist 
Das sagt doch schon relativ viel über die Technik und deren Probleme.


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Klar kannst du die GraKa übertakten, dazu nimmst du am besten den MSI Afterburner (geht auch für andere Karten). Damit kannst du Takt und Powerlimit einstellen, und am besten über die Settings die Temperaturen beobachten. Genaueres findest du in HisNs Signatur bei BEOBACHTE.

Die Karte sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht über 85° gehen, zum Stabilitätstest am besten ein Spiel nehmen. The Witcher 3 ist da sehr gut, da eher anfällig auf OC. Bei mir war, wenn die Karte beim Witcher stabil war, auch in allen anderen Spielen stabil.


----------



## Watertouch (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wo besser aufrüsten?(High End)*

Mit ein paar Tweaks kriegt man das hin. Einfach in Steam bei Startoptionen "-USEALLAVAILABLECORES -sm4 -d3d10 -nomansky " einfügen. Bei meiner R9 390 hats die FPS von 25 auf 55 mehr als verdoppelt, bei fast gleich guter Grafik.


----------

